# Are there any "scratch" cooks left ?



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Are there any scratch cooks left in this ol' world ?  I love to cook/bake and have been doing so since I was a little kid. Cooking/baking is far more to me than just a simple hobby. It is life it's self.

Today I'm making cinnamon rolls with chopped nuts and a light frosting poured over the top. 

Tomorrow I think I'll re-visit my sesame seed stick bread, and see if I can improve on it. The ones I make now are decent but nothing like the ones I once had in a Boston whole foods market.

Any one care to join me in a discussion of our favorite recipes ?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

YES! I am a ‘made from scratch’ cook/baker. 
My reasoning, besides being enjoyable, is that ‘I’ KNOW what’s it in. 
Most meals and desserts are homemade. Yesterday I made gingerbreads and fresh banana bread. 
Extra bonus: it puts a smile on my mans face & makes the house smell wonderful.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 15, 2018)

yup i am a scratch cook ---i scratch all the time i am cooking lol


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> YES! I am a ‘made from scratch’ cook/baker.
> My reasoning, besides being enjoyable, is that ‘I’ KNOW what’s it in.
> Most meals and desserts are homemade. Yesterday I made gingerbreads and fresh banana bread.
> Extra bonus: it puts a smile on my mans face & makes the house smell wonderful.




I put chopped nuts in my banana bread.  Do you ?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I put chopped nuts in my banana bread.  Do you ?


Sometimes I do and sometimes I don’t. I make regular banana bread for my husband and gluten free banana bread for me. 

Regular banana bread recipe:
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla  extract 

3 or 4 very ripe bananas ( about 1 cups worth )

1 & 1/2 cups flour 
1 tsp. baking soda
Mix together 

Preheat oven to 350 F.
Mix butter and sugar together. 
Add whipped egg.( room temperature )
Add vanilla.

Optional: 1/2 cup walnuts or other type nut

Add the dry and wet ingredients , alternating between the two. Do not over mix. 
Let dough sit on counter for 15 to 20 minutes before pouring into pans. The larger loaf pans take about 50 minutes to over an hour depending on pan preference. ( I use 3 small mini pans and it takes about 28 to 30 minutes )


I’ll try and add the gluten free version later on.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

looks yummy. Similar to mine except I use  2 whole eggs, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1 tsp baking powder, and 1 tsp salt.  Depending upon my mood, I use either, filberts, or walnuts, or almonds.

Quite often I make muffins out of the recipe. Or, if I was making for a huge party, mini-muffins.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> looks yummy. Similar to mine except I use  2 whole eggs, 1/2 tsp baking soda, 1 tsp baking powder, and 1 tsp salt.  Depending upon my mood, I use either, filberts, or walnuts, or almonds.
> 
> Quite often I make muffins out of the recipe. Or, if I was making for a huge party, mini-muffins.


Ive used baking powder also. With the baking soda I feel I get a lighter sweetloaf and yes dividing the dough into muffin portions works great. They freeze well too. 

What other things do you like to make?
 What about soups?


----------



## Lara (Apr 15, 2018)

I always cook from scratch. That way I know what's in it....usually all organic ingredients and less sodium. I don't ever cook veggies with salt. They taste good enough just as is if you don't overcook them. You've probably overcooked them if they don't retain their bright colors.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Apr 15, 2018)

I do love experimenting with food. I will take a recipe and adjust to make it my own. I am what would be considered a meat and potatoes cook but I kick it up a notch and I do cook healthy several times a week.

The recipes with exotic ingredients.....naaaa forget it.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 15, 2018)

I always cook from scratch.  Food tastes better and I know exactly what's in it.  I even make my own bread.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Keesha said:


> What other things do you like to make?
> What about soups?




I make just about everything : Italian, French, German, Mexican, Chinese, and of course, down home American. Some creole, also.
If I get a taste for something new, I'll collect 4 or 6 recipes, study them and then create my own version of that dish. 

You asked specifically about soups: Minestrone, Onion Gratin, beef barley, all of the cream soups including cream of broccoli and New England Clam Chowder,  bean with ham, Cajun seafood gumbo, cioppino, vichyssoise, lentil soup, cream of leek, Chinese pork noodle soup, and in the old days when I lived in New Orleans, turtle soup, but turtle meat is almost impossible to get these days, unless I order from Louisiana. 

My tastes are varied, but I really don't care for pumpkin, squash and especially not okra.

There is only one art that requires all 5 senses. Can you guess what that art is ?

*"LAISSEZ LE BON TEMPS ROULLE"*


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 15, 2018)

Gourmet vegan chef, here.  Recipes rarely used.  I cook by what feels right, to me.  I've been at it since I was about five, baking cookies.  Got my first cook book, "Wolf in Chef's Clothing," first published in 1950, from a neighbor lady my buddy and I used to serenade, on my back porch.  It came with an apron.  I still have that book.  I learned, very early in life, that the quickest way to a young lady's heart was definitely through her stomach.  Many of my first dates saw me cooking a great dinner for a new gal in my life.  I love cooking.  I cook Ethiopian, Indian, Mexican, Italian, Chinese, American.  No interest in the heavier cuisines of Germany and England, or the very rich cuisine of Old France.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 15, 2018)

I drink from scratch....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I make just about everything : Italian, French, German, Mexican, Chinese, and of course, down home American. Some creole, also.
> If I get a taste for something new, I'll collect 4 or 6 recipes, study them and then create my own version of that dish.
> 
> You asked specifically about soups: Minestrone, Onion Gratin, beef barley, all of the cream soups including cream of broccoli and New England Clam Chowder,  bean with ham, Cajun seafood gumbo, cioppino, vichyssoise, lentil soup, cream of leek, Chinese pork noodle soup, and in the old days when I lived in New Orleans, turtle soup, but turtle meat is almost impossible to get these days, unless I order from Louisiana.
> ...



You’ve clearly got a broader palate for cultural variety than I but how you derive your end result is basically the same thing I do. Pick the best recipes and from them create my own. 

Do you make your own stock? 


Our tastes most certainly differ. Chinese pork noodle and turtle soup I could definitely leave. 
Nope! I don’t even want to think about eating turtles. You’d order turtle from Louisiana?
Would it come in ice packs?

eww!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Treeguy, I must confess that I've never tried Ethiopian. As for Indian foods, I once got so sick after eating Indian that I prayed for death and now all I have to do is just smell it and I get sick.


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2018)

I'm very much into health and believe that food is medicine, so of course I cook from scratch.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Keesha,

You haven't lived until you've had a real turtle soup. Oh my, God ! Over the top delicious. :glitter-heart:
I haven't tried to order fresh turtle but I suppose anything is possible. But for less cost it would be easy to order canned turtle if I wanted to pay the shipping and handling. 

As for stocks, yes I sometimes make my own. It depends on who I'm feeding. If I was going to make Marchand De Vin Sauce, that would definitely require a beef stock made from baked beef bones with a little bit of beef still on them.  I do, however, keep home-made chicken stock frozen, at all times.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 15, 2018)

I live alone and only cook for myself.  Most of my meals are scratch-cooked but simple.  I consider recipes more as suggestions than rules and most of the time it works.


----------



## treeguy64 (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Treeguy, I must confess that I've never tried Ethiopian. As for Indian foods, I once got so sick after eating Indian that I prayed for death and now all I have to do is just smell it and I get sick.



Traveler, after reading what you eat, I would think that the animals slaughtered to enable you to eat their flesh (turtle??!!!!), might hope, from their afterlife, that whoever/whatever entity you were entreating for death, might grant your wish, before you called for the flesh of their kin!


----------



## hearlady (Apr 15, 2018)

Yes, I cook from scratch for the reason a lot of you said. I like to know what's in my food and it's healthier.
Nothing fancy but good.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> Traveler, after reading what you eat, I would think that the animals slaughtered to enable you to eat their flesh (turtle??!!!!), might hope, from their afterlife, that whoever/whatever entity you were entreating for death, might grant your wish, before you called for the flesh of their kin!




I am a hard-core carnivore. I make no apologizes for that. Besides, poorly prepared vegetarian dishes can also make a person deathly ill. Now, if you don't mind, I'd like to continue with my thread without being preached at. Please don't try to hijack this thread.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Keesha,
> 
> You haven't lived until you've had a real turtle soup. Oh my, God ! Over the top delicious. :glitter-heart:
> I haven't tried to order fresh turtle but I suppose anything is possible. But for less cost it would be easy to order canned turtle if I wanted to pay the shipping and handling.
> ...



Ok canned turtles. No eyes staring back. That makes sense I suppose. Where we live, one doesn’t see that type of thing and while I’m not vegan, I have to admit that I’d be thinking about turtles the entire time. Turtles are CUTE!:wiggle:

I make my own stocks also;

Vegetable stock for split pea and leek & potato
Chicken stock for creamed soups- cream of mushroom, cream of chicken, cream of celery 
Beef stock for beef and barley. 

I dont eat much red meat at all but do eat chicken & fish. My husband eats a lot of meat so we are often eating different things. 

To make my stock I save all the bones from meals and put them in freezer bags. 
Real bone broth is loaded with nutrients that are needed for repairing our joints and ligaments. 
Soups are some are my favourite things to make. 

Do do like curry?


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Curry is mostly Indian type food and that is what made me so sick 44 years ago. So, no curry for me, thank you. Also, I don't enjoy having my stomach ripped to shreds with ultra spicy hot foods. So, no Thai. No thanks.   :eeew:

P.S. Keesha,  those little turtles we see in the pet store are cute but the monster snapping turtles that live in the bayou's of Louisiana are dangerous. 

I remember when I was age 17, I wouldn't touch oysters on the half shell (freshly opened and eaten raw).  But a Cajun girl turned me on to them and now I love them. In New Orleans, the customers often make their own cocktail sauce right at the table. Catsup, horseradish, tabasco sauce and fresh squeezed lemon. Deeeelish


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

*Just for you Canucks.  Now, here is a face only a mother could love. Giant snapping turtle in the bayou.

*


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 15, 2018)

Scratch cooker here !


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Scratch cooker here !




Do you ever get down to Pikes Place Market ?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Traveler said:


> *Just for you Canucks.  Now, here is a face only a mother could love. Giant snapping turtle in the bayou.
> 
> *View attachment 50999



No love. I’d just kick him in the head. ( if he got too close to me ) No cuteness either  but ‘still not sure if I’d wanna eat one:shrug:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2018)

Just YUCK! 
It’s probably safe to say that I’m adventurous but NOT when it comes to what I put in my mouth. I’m what you’d call squirmish but my husband will eat just about anything. Cod tongues, fish heads, squid, moose, deer and all kinds of things I don’t even want to see, let alone eat. 

Oddly enough though, I LOVE hot & spicy and my guy doesn’t. We are polar opposites to the max.
When I make curry, my house smells like curry for about 3 days. I use some much spice ! 
Even chicken wings I like hot. That franks hot sauce. Yep! Hot!
It doesn’t rip my guts out. In fact studies have proved that the turmeric and other spices in most Indian food is what keeps their culture healthier than our western one.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2018)

Keesha, does your husband enjoy a good crusty Artisan Bread ?  Maybe to go with that soup you make ?

While I may enjoy pulling out all the stops for guests, I still prefer "down home" country comfort foods when I'm cooking just for myself.
A nice chicken-fried steak with mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans, cooked down with bacon, is hard to beat.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Keesha, does your husband enjoy a good crusty Artisan Bread ?  Maybe to go with that soup you make ?
> 
> While I may enjoy pulling out all the stops for guests, I still prefer "down home" country comfort foods when I'm cooking just for myself.
> A nice chicken-fried steak with mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans, cooked down with bacon, is hard to beat.


My favorite too. A scratch cook here too!!Love those country foods especially with home made cornbread with a big glass of milk or sweet tea.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Keesha, does your husband enjoy a good crusty Artisan Bread ?  Maybe to go with that soup you make ?
> 
> While I may enjoy pulling out all the stops for guests, I still prefer "down home" country comfort foods when I'm cooking just for myself.
> A nice chicken-fried steak with mashed potatoes, country gravy and green beans, cooked down with bacon, is hard to beat.



Traveler, I had to look up Chicken fried steak as I’d never heard of it before 
https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/chicken_fried_steak/


and while my man loves any fatty types of food, I don’t think he’s ever had this. Of course, he served in the military, so has been over seas and tried many things I haven’t and can’t see this being any different. 


My mans into the BBQ thing too but what man isn’t into BBQ? They seem to turn into cavemen when BBQ’ing is concerned. 
He makes thrice cooked ribs. Boils the ribs first, cooks them on the bbq then pops them in the oven. Or pulled pork. Stick the pork in the slow cooker with a can of root beer and cover in BBQ sauce. 


Then he’s got this half duck/ half turkey thing cooked on the BBQ that all the guys at his work rave about.
He works with a bunch of guys and they have pot lucks at work once a month and the things these guys eat is sometimes, well, disgusting, to put it bluntly. Lol 


He’s from out east so Jiggs dinner is really big but so is fish ‘n brewis. That’s cod cooked in pork fat , better known as scrunchions. It’s not really my preference. While I love fish and chips, I prefer gluten free battered fish and homemade fries ( chips ) cooked in a deep fryer. Yes it’s greasy, fatty food but it’s simply delicious . 
That with tar tar sauce made zucchini relish, mayonnaise and lemon. Oh yum.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

terry123 said:


> My favorite too. A scratch cook here too!!Love those country foods especially with home made cornbread with a big glass of milk or sweet tea.



Mmmm. Yum. I also love cornbread.




Keesha said:


> Traveler, I had to look up Chicken fried steak as I’d never heard of it before
> https://www.simplyrecipes.com/recipes/chicken_fried_steak/
> 
> and while my man loves any fatty types of food, I don’t think he’s ever had this. Of course, he served in the military, so has been over seas and tried many things I haven’t and can’t see this being any different. .



If you ever want to make Chicken Fried Steak for your guy, may I suggest that the www recipe you posted has 2 main flaws.

1.) The tenderized steak does not need to be pounded that thin.  1/2 inch is much better and a man knows he's eating meat, not just a lot
of breading. A perfectly cooked Chicken Fried Steak should be crispy on the outside and moist, tender, on the inside. Also, don't add the gravy until you are sitting down at the table 

2.) When making the gravy, the roux does not need to be cooked so dark. I recommend cooking it over a very low flame, stirring often, and stop cooking before the roux gets too dark. A very light golden is about right. Then add the milk/cream. The gravy, IMO, should be white. Continue cooking until the "floury" taste is gone. Also, a dash or two of sage and black pepper to taste also boosts the flavor. 

I hope you will try this simple recipe. it's delicious !


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> My man's into the BBQ thing too but what man isn’t into BBQ? They seem to turn into cavemen when BBQ’ing is concerned.
> He makes thrice cooked ribs. Boils the ribs first, cooks them on the bbq then pops them in the oven. Or pulled pork. Stick the pork in the slow cooker with a can of root beer and cover in BBQ sauce. .



Right you are.  Fire ! Meat ! Man !


----------



## debbie in seattle (Apr 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Do you ever get down to Pikes Place Market ?




Yes and love it.   That being said, used to go down a lot more in the past.   Today it is full of homeless and tourists.   Also, can get much of what is sold at a lot of the grocery stores.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

debbie in seattle said:


> Yes and love it.   That being said, used to go down a lot more in the past.   Today it is full of homeless and tourists.   Also, can get much of what is sold at a lot of the grocery stores.



That's a shame. Pikes Place always had such old world style ambience. When I was in college I had a GF that was getting her MSW and when I went up to Seattle to see her, we would go to Pikes Place Market. There was an open air restaurant that had great seafood.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2018)

Plus you could always have fun watching the guys at that fish stand throw the fish back and forth to each other.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Mmmm. Yum. I also love cornbread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try this for my man. His birthday is coming up soon and I’d like to either make this or Sourhern Fried Chicken. 
He was raised on lots of junk food and one thing he goes on and on about is Mary Browns Chicken. It’s a franchise that used to make really good chicken but he says it’s changed over the years so here’s a question I have. 

QUESTION!!! What makes Southern Fried Chicken so good. Is it because the chicken is dipped in batter and fried, then repeated for a double dip? So it’s basically double fried.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

*Making great tasting bread. *

 Modern science has given us dry yeast, which does a fine job of raising the dough, both before baking and during the final bake.  BUT yeast does not create great flavor all by itself.

The kind of flavor you get from a good bakery comes only with *TIME *and the development of *BACTERIA*. . When I say time , I do not mean just an hour or two of rising (bulk fermentation). I'm talking about 10-12 hours of time. Why so much time?

Bacteria, is what creates great flavor. And, bacteria simply will not be rushed. There is a lot of science involved but just think about other fermented foods: cheese, wine, beer, and soy sauce etc.   *TIME *!   As you already know, sometimes it can take years for the bacteria to do it's job. 

So, how do we get that flavor ? 

We can take a small portion of the recipe: flour, water and a TINY, TINY amount of yeast, (no salt yet) mix it together, cover it and allow the naturally occurring bacteria to develop over-night, on the kitchen counter at room temp.  This is called a pre-ferment.

10-12 hour later the pre-ferment has more than doubled in volume and is covered in thousands of tiny gas bubbles. It also smells strongly of alcohol. 

Then, in the morning, all we have to do is combine the pre-ferment with the remaining ingredients and allow our dough to slowly, slowly rise, ---- double.

This may sound complicated but it's really quite easy and simple. Your taste buds and your guests will thank you. 

If anyone would like to discuss this further, I'd be happy to oblige.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 16, 2018)

As far as possible we cook from scratch.  We grow as many of our own vegetables as possible and help to raise pigs and sheep which we butcher and freeze. We buy fresh fish locally and potatoes from a local farmer.  For the other ingredients we have to buy, we try to ensure that they come from local and reliable sources.  I don't particularly believe in buying 'organic' - all too often it just means higher prices.

 I cook most of the main meals,  Mrs. L bakes the cakes and pastries and our son bakes the bread.  As others have said, when you cook it yourself, you know what's in it and where it's come from.  I hate TV ads. trying to tell us that we don't have time to cook and we should buy ready meals all the time.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

Keesha said:


> QUESTION!!! What makes Southern Fried Chicken so good. Is it because the chicken is dipped in batter and fried, then repeated for a double dip? So it’s basically double fried.




Excellent question.  First, it is not necessary to double fry.  Actually, I never heard of "double frying"  Double dipping, yes.

Here is what I do, Mix 1 1/2 cup of flour with 2 1/2 tsp salt, 1 1/2 tsp of black pepper, 1/4 tsp of powered garlic, and 1/2 tsp of onion powder. 

In a separate bowl whip 2 whole eggs and 1/4 cup water.  (I don't use milk because at the high frying temp it burns too easily.)

1st step, thoroughly coat the chicken pieces in the flour mix.
2nd, dip the chicken pieces in the egg wash, being sure to thoroughly coat each piece.
3rd, toss the pieces AGAIN in the flour mixture.  And leave them in the flour until ready to start frying. It is best to not put ice cold chicken in the fryer because the oil temp will drop way down.

There are many ways of frying chicken: in a shallow fry pan with 1/2 inch of oil, deep frying with 3-4 inches of oil, or frying under pressure (KFC does this with a pressure cooker) and even oven "frying".  I prefer the deep fry method. 

I have found that the best temp for frying chicken to be 360 F degrees (182 C.)

Please be sure to NOT over-crowd your deep fryer. It will lower the temp and result in greasy chicken.

Speaking of greasy chicken, drain your cooked chicken on a wire rack with a sheet pan under. Never, never, never use paper towels. it will just sit there and steam, ruining your crispy coating.

The frying time depends up the size of the pieces.  Wings and other small white pieces take 12 minutes, Dark meat takes longer, 16-17 minutes.

P.S. I use a cast-iron Dutch oven for deep frying my foods. The heavy metal will retain the proper frying temp.

So, to answer your question, what makes fried chicken taste so wonderful ?  3 reasons: the fat from the chicken skin, the right amount of seasoning, AND the caramelization of the flour.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

I’m a scratch cook.  I’m also a home canner. We grow and preserve our food. If we can’t grow it we buy from local farmers and either can or freeze it. I know that’s not exactly what you would call scratch. I can make some killer biscuits and corn bread. It took me several years to perfect my biscuits. I’m also not against some already made things, Sometimes I just don’t want to cook.


My next project is pizza, I detest frozen pizza, and we live too far out for delivery. In fact my next grocery list is made up of  ingredients for dough and sauce. I’m all out of home canned tomatoes ,so I’ll probably buy store canned. Our tomato plants are already about 10’ so doing good.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Traveler said:


> Excellent question.  First, it is not necessary to double fry.  Actually, I never heard of "double frying"  Double dipping, yes.
> 
> Here is what I do, Mix 1 1/2 cup of flour with 2 1/2 tsp salt, 1 1/2 tsp of black pepper, 1/4 tsp of powered garlic, and 1/2 tsp of onion powder.
> 
> ...



Fabulous answer traveler. It makes sense not to use milk. Lactose is milk sugar and certainly ‘does’ burn. That’s the reason I don’t use it in omelettes either. I use ice water instead. Works great 

I also prefer a good deep fryer for such things 
OK I’ll try this then and report back. I’ll even take a pic and add it. 

:thankyou:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I’m a scratch cook.  I’m also a home canner. We grow and preserve our food. If we can’t grow it we buy from local farmers and either can or freeze it. I know that’s not exactly what you would call scratch. I can make some killer biscuits and corn bread. It took me several years to perfect my biscuits. I’m also not against some already made things, Sometimes I just don’t want to cook.
> 
> 
> My next project is pizza, I detest frozen pizza, and we live too far out for delivery. In fact my next grocery list is made up of  ingredients for dough and sauce. I’m all out of home canned tomatoes ,so I’ll probably buy store canned. Our tomato plants are already about 10’ so doing good.



You and I have very similar lifestyles. 
We cut and store our own wood from trees. 
We grow and can / freeze our own vegetables. 
We try and live as healthy a lifestyle as we possibly can and make our own pizza too. Delivery pizza costs too much and getting it delivered  on a rural route is next to impossible. Yep but I wouldn’t have it any other way. 

What about satellite or internet? 
I know. Another thread Keesha


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I’m a scratch cook. I’m also a home canner. We grow and preserve our food. If we can’t grow it we buy from local farmers and either can or freeze it. I know that’s not exactly what you would call scratch. I can make some killer biscuits and corn bread. It took me several years to perfect my biscuits. I’m also not against some already made things, Sometimes I just don’t want to cook.
> 
> 
> My next project is pizza, I detest frozen pizza, and we live too far out for delivery. In fact my next grocery list is made up of ingredients for dough and sauce. I’m all out of home canned tomatoes ,so I’ll probably buy store canned. Our tomato plants are already about 10’ so doing good.



My biggest challenge when I started making pizza was learning to eliminate/minimize watery ingredients. I accomplished that by using paper-thin strips/slices of fresh vegetables and by using a thick paste based pizza sauce. The second challenge was learning to be slightly stingy when adding the various toppings.

This is the basic sauce recipe that I use. I spread the thick sauce on the dough in a thin layer using the back of a serving spoon and then top the pizza with the remaining ingredients.

Pizza Sauce
1 6 oz. can tomato paste
¼ - ½ cup water
2 cloves minced garlic
1T dry Oregano
1T dry Basil
Mix well. If you use fresh basil omit the dried from the sauce and add the fresh basil as a pizza topping. This makes enough for 2 sheet pizzas. The leftovers can be frozen with good results.

Good luck!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> My biggest challenge when I started making pizza was learning to eliminate/minimize watery ingredients. I accomplished that by using paper-thin strips/slices of fresh vegetables and by using a thick paste based pizza sauce. The second challenge was learning to be slightly stingy when adding the various toppings.
> 
> This is the basic sauce recipe that I use. I spread the thick sauce on the dough in a thin layer using the back of a serving spoon and then top the pizza with the remaining ingredients.
> 
> ...



Thanks..I've been wondering about the fennel seed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Thanks..I've been wondering about the fennel seed.



In this area, the Italian sausage contains fennel seed.  

You could always add some fennel seeds to the sauce if your sausage does not contain them.  Put the fennel seeds on your cutting board and run a knife over them to help release the flavor.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> In this area, the Italian sausage contains fennel seed.
> 
> You could always add some fennel seeds to the sauce if your sausage does not contain them.  Put the fennel seeds on your cutting board and run a knife over them to help release the flavor.




Also, I find adding a few drops of water to the dry fennel seeds keeps them from flying around as you chop them up.

P.S.  FOR THOSE WHO HAVE NEVER MADE A PIZZA BEFORE, PLS BE SURE TO COOK YOUR SAUSAGE PRIOR TO PUTTING IT ON THE PIZZA


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

A dish that’s always been a favourite for either special occasions or for when you want something extra fancy with no fuss, then this is for you. 

This Chichen Cordon  Bleu recipe I usually make with homemade gluten free cream of celery soup but I use to make it with Campbell’s Cream of Celery Soup. It’s a bit costly to make but is always a big success every time. This was the first thing I made my husband in my tiny toaster oven. 

Boneless, skinless chicken breasts ( one per person )
Black Forest Ham 
Swiss Cheese Slices ( OR cheese of your choice ) I often use Havarti cheese with caraway seeds 
1 can Cream of Celery soup 
1 can’s worth of white wine or cooking white wine 
toothpicks ( wooden )

Pound chicken flat, place ham on top, then slice of cheese
Roll up and place toothpicks to hold it together. Do all chicken and place in a casserole dish.
Mix wine together with soup and pour over chicken. Cover and cook until chicken is done. Not pink. This will depend on size of chicken. 

This goes very nice with long and wild rice that’s cooked with chicken broth instead of water. 

Green beans go nicely but any favourite vegetable will work. It’s really a nice dish. 
Its not a completely ‘made from scratch’ recipe but it’s truly worth trying. Your guests will be impressed and it’s super easy.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 16, 2018)

You lost me at....Cordon Bleu....All in good fun....


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> My biggest challenge when I started making pizza was learning to eliminate/minimize watery ingredients. I accomplished that by using paper-thin strips/slices of fresh vegetables and by using a thick paste based pizza sauce. The second challenge was learning to be slightly stingy when adding the various toppings.
> 
> This is the basic sauce recipe that I use. I spread the thick sauce on the dough in a thin layer using the back of a serving spoon and then top the pizza with the remaining ingredients.
> 
> ...


Thanks Aunt Bea



Seeker said:


> You lost me at....Cordon Bleu....All in good fun....


Why you! 
:bigwink:


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2018)

keesha, as a change of pace have you ever tried deep frying your Chicken Cordon Bleu ?  After wrapping the chicken "package" you can roll it in lightly seasoned flour, then in egg wash and then again into the flour OR panko bread crumbs. You can then serve as is, or pour a sauce on top .

The only reason I mention this is because I like the slight crunch on the breading.

Seeker, all Cordon Bleu means is French for  "Highest Class" , as in Chef Cordon Bleu.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

Traveler said:


> keesha, as a change of pace have you ever tried deep frying your Chicken Cordon Blu ?  After wrapping the chicken "package" you can roll it in lightly seasoned flour, then in egg wash and then again into the flour OR panko bread crumbs. You can then serve as is, or pour a sauce on top .
> 
> The only reason I mention this is because I like the slight crunch on the breading.


No ! I am celiac so everything I eat needs to be gluten free and to be brutally honest; this recipe rocks just the way it is. It’s seriously GOOD . And did I say ‘easy peasy?’


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 17, 2018)

Any stratch cooks left?  Everyday I cook from scratch from whatever ingredients are on hand.

Today.  Soup with rice and celery and breakfast sausages and toasted panini loafs.

I can't remember the last time I followed a recipe exactly.

They are mostly a guide.  I can't cook that much being alone.  I modify, scramble, invent or whatever.

Turns out well.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep; I'm definitely a scratch cook.   I love to cook (and eat!)   Not a "foodie," though.   I hate that word and find it annoying.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2018)

One of my favorite recipes that I have been cooking monthly since 1964. Feeds 6 hungry people, OR freeze any extra. 
*
Beef Burgundy

2 lb of beef chuck roast
canola oil for frying
flour
1 large yellow onion
4 large garlic cloves
2 cans Beef broth
12-15 med-lg mushrooms, fresh
1/2 tsp thyme
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 beef bouillion cube
1/2 cup red wine, any hearty red, like a burgundy
kitchen bouquet, (liquid browning/seasoning)
1 large bay leaf. 
-----------------------
egg noodles

Your butcher may have already cut-up the beef chuck. If not, cut it up from a 2 lb roast, must be chuck or if budget allows then a tenderloin. Never, ever, round steak. It's too tough and not enough marbling (fat). You will need to cut it up into bite-sized pieces. Take note of, and cut out any "silver" tendons. They will NEVER get tender.

Chop onion into small bits.
chop fresh garlic, very, very small bits
Saute onion in a  TBLSP of canola oil until it is transparent, golden color is fine but not too dark. Set aside.

Heat 3 TBLSP of canola oil over medium heat, using a heavy bottom frying pan.
Put a handful of beef cubes into a plastic bag with 3/4 cup of flour. Shake bag to coat the beef.
Drop flour coated beef into the hot oil.  Caution, do not over crowd the pan. The goal here is to brown the beef well but not cook it entirely. When beef is browned on all sides, transfer to a heavy 3 quart pot, leaving oil behind. Repeat until all beef is browned well.

Note here: You will need to add more oil between each batch of beef. AND scape up any browned flour that has stuck to bottom of frying pan and discard. 

Add the sautéed onion, garlic, beef stock, all spices and herbs. Add 2 cups of water and bring to a slow simmer. 

Saute mushrooms in a bit of butter. Cook until mushrooms release their liquid and are limp. Set aside.

Simmer the beef for 1 hour, scrape the bottom carefully to keep the flour from sticking and burning. The flour will thicken as it cooks.
The goal here is too create a thin sauce.

Add more water as needed to keep the sauce from becoming too thick.

Pull out a piece of beef and check for tenderness.
If you think it is tender enough, add the red wine (alcohol will evaporate, leaving behind only the flavor) and the mushrooms. Simmer for another 15 minutes. 

Now is the time to check to see if salt is needed. If so add just a tiny bit until it tastes right to you. 

At the very end, adjust the color with the kitchen bouquet.  CAUTION, a tiny amount goes a very long way. I usually pour from the bottle into the cap and then add. Keep going until the color seems right to you. 

When you are satisfied that the dish is properly tender and the sauce is well flavored, turn off the heat, and cover. If still not tender enough, continue simmering.

Boil your egg noodles. When done, drain well. add butter if you like.

Bring to table in separate bowls OR put noodles in a shallow bowl and spoon beef and sauce over them.

You have now made enough for 6 people. freeze any leftover beef.



*


----------



## Keesha (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for the recipe traveler.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 17, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Thanks for the recipe traveler.



You're most welcome.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 21, 2018)

I was hoping that I might be able to generate some interest in cooking from scratch.  Unfortunately, pre-packaged/frozen foods have all but made this a lost art. So, due to a lack of interest, I'll not be posting here any longer.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 2, 2018)

Most of the stuff we do is from scratch. Seldom do we resort to prepackaged stuff. Tonight is Korean bowl with pickled veggies and rice. Yum.
*[FONT=&quot]KOREAN BEEF BOWL[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​  [FONT=&quot]*¼ cup brown sugar                               
¼ cup soy sauce*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*2 tsp. sesame oil                                  
 ½ tsp. red pepper flakes*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*¼ tsp. ground ginger                            
 1 TBS vegetable oil
3 cloves garlic, minced                          
1 lb. ground beef*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]*2 green onions, thinly sliced                   
½ tsp. sesame seeds*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*Whisk together brown sugar, soy sauce, sesame oil, red pepper flakes, and ginger. Heat vegetable oil in a skillet over medium high heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add ground beef and cook until browned, making sure to crumble the beef; drain excess fat.Stir in soy sauce mixture and green onions until combined and heated through. Serve with pickled veggies (bean sprouts, onion, daikon radish, carrots, etc.) and garnish with green onions and sesame seeds. Serve with rice.*[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 3, 2018)

I am a scratch cook and ONLY a scratch cook/baker. I could never invite someone to my home and serve them anything other than something homemade by me. I still remember the first meal I made for company after I married. Sitting there at the table after working so hard and stressing over the outcome. It was so worth it watching everyone eat and really enjoy themselves.


----------



## Camper6 (May 3, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> I drink from scratch....



Can I have your recipes please.  Especially Southern Comfort?


----------



## fmdog44 (May 3, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> I always cook from scratch.  Food tastes better and I know exactly what's in it.  I even make my own bread.



Nothing smells better than home made bread.


----------



## Senex (Jul 5, 2018)

I do both. For pies, I always use store bought crust, but never the awful canned fruit. Right now I got two pounds of Bing cherries waiting to be pitted, and turned into a pie. Only use cake mixes (long since given up on the idea of scratch). Same with bread. I can make some great hush puppies, and dumplings, but that's about it for baking. I tend more towards scratch with cooking, and after thirty years experience I rarely go out to a restaurant. Nothing fancy though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2018)

Scratch cook/baker here, even puff pastry, and, at Christmas, chocolates.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 6, 2018)

Mostly a scratch cook and baker, though now that it's just two of us I admit to often buying cookies rather than baking them.  Home baked cookies are just too tempting - I can't stop myself from eating them.  Store bought last a lot longer.  I do love to bake though...   

Over Christmas I make thousands of cookies and at least 100 pizzas.  95% get eaten at parties, get given away, or are shipped to friends.   (This is a pre-party picture from last year... that table is 108" X 48".)


----------

